# wie kann ich chmod 775 oder 777 zuweisen?



## pauler (13. Mai 2004)

hallo!

ich habe ein problem und zwar hab ich auf meiner homepage eine statistik installiert. hierfür soll ich aber zwei verzeichnisse mit einem schreibrecht versehen (chmid 775 oder chmod 777).

ich habe allerdings keine ahnung, wie das geht... hab ich mich auch schon überall erkundigt. ich bin kunde bei puretec, wenn das irgendwie weiterhilft.

ich hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt!

mfg, paul


----------



## online (13. Mai 2004)

ok, du hast ja sicher ein FTP Programm?
Wenn du mit >Dreamweaver hochlädst, geht es nicht!
Ich mach das immer mit Cute FTP, da kannst du auf dem Server unter der Datei auf Eigenschaften gehen und den chmode ändern!

Geht eigentlich mit jedem FTP Programm!


----------

